# Pale gums in the morning.



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

My boy's gums are a paler pink when he is sleeping. The minute he gets up and moves around they get more pink because of the increase in circulation. That's normal, at least for him. Relax a bit and enjoy your baby. She sounds pretty normal to me.


----------



## SadiesWorld (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------

